# Why do my Piranha's hate lights!



## matab14 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

Im brand new to this site and Piranha's in general. I have 4 of them currently and they are all fairly young. My question is I have noticed they hate the lights in my tank. The store I bought form had lights and they didnt hate them, so what gives? Do I need a special kind of light.....My tank looks 100% better lit up but can't enjoy it cuz it stresses them out too much.....I tried searching to see if this had ever been covered but couldnt come up with much. Some insight would be aprecieated. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Try using a big floating plant to block some of the light.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

just give them time, they'll get used to it pretty quick


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

First off, welcome to PFury! Being new especially with p's, you couldnt have stumbled upon a better site than this. Many helpful members here and lots of valuable info from the different kind of species to water conditions, to disease, diet and more.

Piranhas are generally skittish and are not the blood thirsty killers portrayed by Hollywood movies. Younger p's are much more skittish than mature ones since being young, they are generally at the bottom third of the food chain in nature and hence, self-preservation is a very strong instinct for them.

Your p's may have acted differently at the shop because of several factors. They may have been there in a while, been bred there,etc. But whatever reason it is, p's can more or less tell the difference where they are just based on the water they are in as well as external stimulation (sounds & sights). This may explain their different behavior in the shop and your home. Your home being a more "unfamiliar" place to them, they are naturally more cautious than what they already are.

There is no special lighting required for p's. Members here have all kinds of lighting on their piranha tanks - from the regular pet-store variety to special metal halide fixtures. But generally, p's prefer subdued lighting as per their natural habitats. They usually lurk under sunken logs or under heavy vegetation in order to ambush prey.

Your p's will get used to your lights. Dont worry about it. Give them hiding places to make them feel more secure & protected.

Goodluck!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

thats natural, they dont like bright lights. You can dim the lights by wrapping the bulbs with electrical tape in a candy cane fashion. Personally i have never done this, its just a trick that a lot of people in the hobby use


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

iv used pieces of cardboard, just put them underneath the light.


----------



## matab14 (Mar 19, 2008)

TobiasRieper said:


> iv used pieces of cardboard, just put them underneath the light.


Thanks guys for all the help....I tired out the Electric tape wrap and it seemed to darken the tank alot and help out a bit. They seemed to not act a stressed. Here my next question, Is it better to just leave the lights on at all times then? I would think it would be just for the simple fact that they would get used to and stay familier with it????/


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

dont leave the lights on 24/7 , you want to get a timer. I had the lights on for like 10 hours a day


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have never blocked out light by using tape or anything, i think it just prolongs their skittish behavior and makes it more difficult down the road if you decide you want more lighting on the tank. i always just load the tanks up with driftwood and plants so that there are natural shaded areas where they can go if they want to.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try putting a light on in the room first before turning on the fish tank light. I notice the fish dont freak out half as much if done this way.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Piranhas live in the murky waters in the Amazon.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have kept piranhas in tanks with 220watts over a 75g and the p was fine and dandy

I personally believe they get used to the light over time. IMO, if you use a timer, they will get used to your light much quicker because the light will come on and off at the exact same time every day.
Give them ample hiding spots, and they will get used to that in a week tops


----------

